

Is heroku great? Maybe - funkyboy

Ok, managing a platform is not easy, I can imagine.
But try to put yourself in my shoes.<p>Me: My users receive mails which go into the spam.
Heroku: There might by an issue, I'll pass it to the team<p>Me: I can't migrate my db. Import does not work.
Heroku: There might be an issue with pgbackups. Will pass it to the team<p>Ok, I did not pay anything so far, but this attitude does not lead me to think "I am willing to pay those guys to host my app".<p>Have you had a similar experience?
======
jcarden
I'm having one right now. I've been trying to deploy a Rails app for the past
3 days. It's ready to go live, I've setup the landing page and signup forms,
now I just need to test connections. I finally reached my personal EOL and
contacted support yesterday but I haven't heard anything back yet. We will
see.

